# Bella's ears at up @ 11 weeks!



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Her right ear is finally up this morning for good! It's been popping up and down the last few days, so I knew it would be up soon. All her litter mates ears have been up since 9 weeks, so she's been a little behind them. 



















With them up, her puppy look definitely isn't there as much. She's growing up way too fast.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

SOO CUTE!! :wub:

This is not helping my puppy fever.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

How ADORABLE! I love how big they are! <3


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

apenn0006 said:


> How ADORABLE! I love how big they are! <3


Lol! I know. Shes gonna have to grow into them!


----------



## Ishmail (Jul 17, 2011)

Gahhhh I love it! Storms ears went up last week too. She is now 12 weeks. Your pups adorable! congrats


----------

